# Beethovenian Rhapsody



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Check out a sketch of my new Rhapsody. Basically a theme and variations with more traditionally harmonies. Some wrong notes, rhythms and stuff has to be ironed out, but this gives a good idea. It also sounds like the Great Gate of Kiev by Mussorgsky, coincidentally.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is an updated version. Not really Beethovenian, but more traditional harmony. I'm looking for a variation that will elevate this. Any suggestions? Maybe something at double speed (32nd notes, I already used 16ths)? Another modulation or using a different interval?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It sounds choppy...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

That could easily be smoothed out in real performance. Different rhythms are normal for theme and variations. I guess I’ll have to learn the piece and see what other variation comes to mind when I’m actually playing.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is an updated version. I think I'm satisfied with this one.






I think part of the middle section could use some tuplets, now I listen again.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is the final version.


----------

